# My New Rig - Stray Cat



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Well she's dirty and the lighting is not the best but I figure I'd get some pictures out there and thank Donny, Frank and T.V. Tran for putting up with me over the past couple of months designing and building this one. As picky as I am Donny put up and came through with every one of my wants, needs and designs without a complaint. He may have given me a weird look but he never complained. Thanks again to Tran Sport for building it exactly the way I wanted. Hopefully in the next week or two I'll have some water shots and a lower unit on it. :spineyes:

The pics don't do her justice. Much more appealing in person.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy **** that is sweet. To bad that honda isnt black! Same motor that was on your other cat?


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice sled but you need to hurry up and get a lower unit on there. Bet you are dying to get it wet.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, it's the same motor. Only has 30 hrs on it and I have amodified lower unit to throw on it.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Family vacation this weekend and I'm not sure what's going on next weekend. Hopefully soon.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice! Tran sure is great to work with. I am still working on getting te SVT Proped right. Got her to 46 yesterday with a three blade, but hole shot was not too good and would blow out on turns. It was rough yesterday and could not really trim her out, but I think would hit 50 with that prop. I am going to test a couple more this weekend.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*WOW*

Congrats on the new ride. That my friend is killer looking!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Now if I could just get a free weekend.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Well Done!

I would add some rims to the trailer to finish it off!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought about coating the fenders black and running some rims, but I'm broke.:headknock


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bigdsduty said:


> I thought about coating the fenders black and running some rims, but I'm broke.:headknock


LOL!!!...I bet.Nice boat,very nice boat.Tran boats is redoing my Shallow Sport i bet it's gonna come out nice. :cheers:


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Donny and the crew do great work and stand behind every part of it. When you go there you will see all makes and models that are being repaired. The funny thing is that they rarely have their own models in being repaired, they are always working on the competitons boats.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is a beautiful boat!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks again for all of the compliments guys. I need them so I can justify this thing to my wife.

"See honey everybody else likes it to." :smile:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

What are the 2 bumper looking thingies on the rear outside edges?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> What are the 2 bumper looking thingies on the rear outside edges?


I think those are live well intakes....?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's a nice looking boat!


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

Any more pictures of the inside??? Like ones of the speakers or flush deck. How about some more of the trim tabs. Did you recess them. Is your raised console out of a mold, or just sanded and painted. Love the changes and customization, it is truly a beautiful rig.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pics*

I'll get some more pics this weekend. Those things on the back are Volvo trim tabs. They stick out about an inch and a half.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice Looking Boat! Hope the Lower Unit issue doesn't turn out like mine. 
:headknock


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

man,pimpin ain't easy, thats a sweet rig. i'm glad i don't bay fish, id be broke. some of these rigs are getting expensive, and i like nice stuff. sweeeeeeet ride again


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Nice*

Very nice rig. What are the square blocks on the corners of the transom? Tran finally put a overhang lip on the transom. Cuts down on spray big time. Wish he would do that on his 21. Thats the only thing i didn't like on his cats. Your boat is SHARP.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Trim Tabs*



Fishcrane said:


> Very nice rig. What are the square blocks on the corners of the transom? Tran finally put a overhang lip on the transom. Cuts down on spray big time. Wish he would do that on his 21. Thats the only thing i didn't like on his cats. Your boat is SHARP.


I believe those are a new style trim tab.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Very Nice D. I like the colors.

Mike


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Fishcrane said:


> Tran finally put a overhang lip on the transom. Cuts down on spray big time. Wish he would do that on his 21. Thats the only thing i didn't like on his cats.


That is a 21. He does it on the new 20 too.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Man! hard to beat that rig.....i don't think i would fish out of it.I would just ride and drink me a lot of beera's and wash them don't with a few Crown shots.......uuuhhh....hey babby....like my boat? :ac550:


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

looks like they match your seats well.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey bigs, have you put a new gears case on yet? What are the preliminary numbers on this ride? Draft,shallow water takeoff, running depth,speed, and ride in chop.
chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Chuck,

I can't speak for his boat but can for the 21 TranCat. I sold a Majek RFL with a TRP to a buddy and spent some time in it and had a 21 TranCat with a Pro XS 250 so can compare them.

The TranCat is faster - solid 55mph boat and will go faster. The TranCat rides much much better. As far as shallow, as you know, there is no such thing as shallower than a rfl with a TRP. With that said, I think the TranCat is as close as it gets. It needs more water to float (mine needed 7" with the big merc) but I twice had to jump it up when it wouldn't float. In mud, it will get up when not floating in less than 7". I never tried it over a hard bottom but feel confident if it was floating it would jump up. I crossed dry ground a couple times in both boats. I think for a short distance, the TC will go right where the Majek will. If you have a long run in real shallow water, I would say the Majek probably has a 1" advantage or so but not much. I've never run an Illusion but have ridden in one. I think the TC and the Illusion are probably equal in shallow water abilities - the TC still has the ride and speed advantage though.

If 55mph is fast enough for you, the 21 TranCat is hard to beat!



railbird said:


> Hey bigs, have you put a new gears case on yet? What are the preliminary numbers on this ride? Draft,shallow water takeoff, running depth,speed, and ride in chop.
> chuck


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vacation*

Sorry guys I've been out of town on vacation with no internet access.

Chuck,

Josh is right the TC is as close as you are going to get to the RFL, but what little you lose and I mean little, you lose in shallow water capabilities you greatly make up in comfort of ride. Now this is a 21' and not the new SVT. The new one rides better and drafts less at rest. My old one which was a 2008 with reg. console drafted 6-7" at rest and would run over sandbars. Top speed, well we have never gotten to it. 'm still working my way up in pitch with the props. The last time I ran this motor on the old boat it had a Powertech OFS 18p and was running in the low to mid 50's. The new lwp gearcase has an obstruction that we are working on now, but I plan on trying a OFX 20p just to see where I'm at. I would expect to be in the mid to upper 50's when everything is dialed in perfect. My old one had a very strong hole shot that if it would float it would get up.

If your looking for a possible new ride then as you know look at all of them, but go talk to Donny in person and test ride his boats. there are no gimmicks or false claims. He lets the boat do the selling and he never exaggerates. So when he tells you the boat will do something it will do it and a lot of times it will do more. As soon as I run this one I will get you some specs and details. Oh and I will probably see you the middle of July. I've got a small group staying in a house at the mouth of Baffin, but we will be visiting the Hole and the Cut. I'll keep and eye out for Whittle, your RFL and your house.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

Sweet rig!


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice rig looks like the bat-mobile!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Volvo Trim Tabs*

The black blocks on the back, outside corners of the transom are Volvo Trim Tabs. These tabs are electric and fully sealed. They work by dropping a small blade straight down from the box causing the same deflection as conventional tabs without having big stainless plates hanging off of the back. They are extremely fast reacting and have the capability of touching one button and they both go all the way down or all the way up. Just with a single touch; plus you can set a certain position in memory, and go to that position with a single touch. They can also be hooked in connection with your GPS and do all kinds of automated control based on your boats movements. That's overboard for me and I think it would work better on a bigger boat in offshore situations. I wanted them for the streamlined, smooth look.

Thanks again for all of your comments and compliments. I'm still in the process of doing a few extras hear and there. I really want to add a custom poling platform (STRICTLY FOR FISHING) , but I just can't get up the nerve to knock over the local Stop-N-Go. :smile: I guess I need to sell some of my other toys that I don't use.


----------



## alumatech11 (Apr 28, 2009)

The aluminum sure looks good!!! Who did it?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Aluma-Tech*

Well of course you did the aluminum work, and a great job I might add. I'm going to be getting with you in the next week or so for some rod holders in the front and rear, and I have a design for a removable poling platform that I want you to do.

Thanks to Aluma-Tech for building all of the present and future:smile: aluminum work just they way I want/ed.

Did you get the pics I sent you?


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Nice cat*

Saw ur boat at trans yesterday and then I saw u driving it back to the ramp. U got ur self a sweet rig. Hard to miss seeing a boat that looks that good. I hope it ran as good as it looked.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. We were down there looking into some water pressure issues that look to have been resolved, plus I'm testing props. She runs good but we are looking for the perfect prop. I think I saw Cobrayakker headed down there also.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep took mine down to get the casting platform put on. As soon as I get it all done the way I want, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

cobrayakker said:


> Yep took mine down to get the casting platform put on. As soon as I get it all done the way I want, I'll post some pics.


I thought that was you. I didn't know if you saw me pass on 71.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome rig!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

First off nice looking boat!! Is that the 21 cat or the 200 svt? And how tall is your raised console?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

devildog2856 said:


> First off nice looking boat!! Is that the 21 cat or the 200 svt? And how tall is your raised console?


It's the 21 (21ft 4in). The raised console is 14" which is what Donny normally does. If you get the SVT then don't go any smaller than 175, I would suggest 200+. I do know of a guide running an SVT with a raised console and a big Zuke on the back. It runs in the high 50's and he regularly takes it offshore.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet boat, the more you look at it the more details you can see that you added to the build!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bigdsduty said:


> It's the 21 (21ft 4in). The raised console is 14" which is what Donny normally does. If you get the SVT then don't go any smaller than 175, I would suggest 200+. I do know of a guide running an SVT with a raised console and a big Zuke on the back. It runs in the high 50's and he regularly takes it offshore.


yeah i was going to get atleast a 175-200 2 stroke i like the hull shot and less weight of the 2 stroke vs the 4 stroke i didnt know about going any bigger than a 200 cause of the weight i didnt want the boat to draft less or be ***** heavy?
so i thought about a 200 small block e-tec it weigh's 418 vs the 200 ho that weigh's 518 i didnt know if 100 pounds is going to make much differance in how the boat drafts/sits in the water?


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bigdsduty said:


> It's the 21 (21ft 4in). The raised console is 14" which is what Donny normally does. If you get the SVT then don't go any smaller than 175, I would suggest 200+. I do know of a guide running an SVT with a raised console and a big Zuke on the back. It runs in the high 50's and he regularly takes it offshore.


 i thought about going with the 210v vs the svt because i wanted a bigger boat cause most times when i fish it's me plus 2-3 other people but when i talked to donnie he told me that the svt was lighter,drier,faster and also rode better what are your thoughts on that? if thats the case why not change the hull design of the 210v to the style of the svt?
really i just need to go ride in both i have seen both of them at some boat shows but never have rode in either one


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

devildog2856 said:


> yeah i was going to get atleast a 175-200 2 stroke i like the hull shot and less weight of the 2 stroke vs the 4 stroke i didnt know about going any bigger than a 200 cause of the weight i didnt want the boat to draft less or be ***** heavy?
> so i thought about a 200 small block e-tec it weigh's 418 vs the 200 ho that weigh's 518 i didnt know if 100 pounds is going to make much differance in how the boat drafts/sits in the water?


I think the Merc Pro XS 175 is the perfect motor for the new TranCat. It is 431lbs, has dynoed over 190hp, has the best lower unit, and Tran is a Merc dealer now.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*SVT Cat*

To keep this short I believe the SVT was to be a 18-19 foot cat. Basically a 19 foot version of the Baby Cat. Well with design changes and upgrades it turned out to be a 20 footer. So it was never really supposed to compete with the 210V but it has in essence replaced it. The 210V sales are way down because they have been replaced by the SVT. I could have had the first SVT, but I chose to have a little more length and storage. Plus having one of the first boats out of the mold may have not worked out for me.

The boat is lighter, I would say that it seems faster, rides better and is somewhat shallower and drier. The draft at rest seems to be better and more stable.

I think it's a great boat with larger versions to come in the future.

There are many great boats that come from the Texas coast, but there are only two in my opinion that have the absolute best customer service. Tran Sport and Chris' Marine.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

sweet looking boat,black on a boat is sharp! i was wandering if the black grab rail gets hot?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Crodg22 said:


> sweet looking boat,black on a boat is sharp! i was wandering if the black grab rail gets hot?


It gets hot, but not as hot as you think or if it was glossy black. Once underway the heat disipates immediately.

Been doing some test & tuning with props and jackplate height today. The only thing I discovered was that the lake was extremely rough


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

How is the water pressure issue? Honda is still holding out on me. No Money! No Calls! and No Written Reason from Honda! I'm going to sell the SCB after the Last IFA Tournament at Port Aransas. 

If Your Going To Fall In Just Dive and Get It Over With!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Whittle said:


> How is the water pressure issue? Honda is still holding out on me. No Money! No Calls! and No Written Reason from Honda! I'm going to sell the SCB after the Last IFA Tournament at Port Aransas.
> 
> If Your Going To Fall In Just Dive and Get It Over With!


I was using a stock lower unit and the water pressure was right where it use to be. We just proved over the weekend that there is without a doubt something wrong with the modified lower unit. So Honda now has the info that they needed in regards to whether it was a motor or lower unit issue.

BTW - I heard that there were some major changes at Honda in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw it in a Trans add in a magazine I was reading today.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

bk005 said:


> I saw it in a Trans add in a magazine I was reading today.


You saw what in a Trans ad?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Testing*

Did some testing this weekend with an PT OFS 18p. With this she would jump up within about a boat length, but you had to keep it fully submerged (no real cup to speak of). Top speed was 51+ mph as I never got her fully trimmed and didn't have much room before it got rough. I'd guesstimate 53, maybe 54 with this prop, decent water and lots of trimming. Going to try an OFX 20p this weekend. If anybody has suggestions on props and pitch I'm more than willing to listen.

Thanks


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Are you running a 24volt or 36 volt trolling motor? I didn't know if a 24v 80 ib thrust trolling motor is enough for a 20-21 cat with a raised console? Or if you need to go with 100 or bigger 36v


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm running a 36 volt on this boat because it's a little taller and has more than enough to keep up with birds or whatever.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

hey bigduty, awesome boat, just like the hard core harley riders say, CHROME WON'T GET YOU HOME, beautiful boat...enjoy


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. If only I could get everybody to let me borrow their 18-19 pitch props so I can figure out which one works for me.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Stats*

Just an update since I have had people ask.

Draft at rest - 7"
Holeshot (custom prop & still testing) - 1 boat length
WOT - (testing props) - from 45 to 55mph

She'll run wide open with the jack plate on 6 and the motor mounted on the middle setting (equivalent to probably 8 on the jackplate) Skeg hangs 2.5" below bottom of boat on this setting

All I can say is a custom prop makes one heck of a difference in the way a boat performs, and a low water pickup helps to get that plow out of the water and lets you run skinny.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet looking rig for sure


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

That boat looks good in the water!



Bigdsduty said:


> Just an update since I have had people ask.
> 
> Draft at rest - 7"
> Holeshot (custom prop & still testing) - 1 boat length
> ...


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Josh*

Thanks Josh. That's most definately a compliment coming from a Stingray owner.

Have you found what prop she likes and her top speed?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Bigdsduty said:


> Thanks Josh. That's most definately a compliment coming from a Stingray owner.
> 
> Have you found what prop she likes and her top speed?


Yeah, bravo is by far the best all around. Pro ET is a little faster but not near as good out of the hole or in the way it handles. 24 bravo is best all around prop as I can turn it 6k rpm even with a load of 3 people, 60 gallons of gas, ice etc and run consistent 70-71 even with that load in just about any condition. With a lighter load (1 or 2 people and 20 or so gallons of gas), the 24 gets up close to rev limiter and runs 74. With a light load the 26 bravo is awesome running 50 at 3900 rpms and a touch over 76 wound out. The 26 is just a little much with a heavy load. That is all in this heat in the middle of the day - I think 26 will be the ticket in the winter.

I've only got 11 hours on it so still learning too....


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

i must say that you have a sweet looking rig? but does it catch fish?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

bnp10 said:


> i must say that you have a sweet looking rig? but does it catch fish?


Not yet due to financial stresses as I have yet to even take it out for fishing. Hell, right now I can't afford to tow it anywhere.

It will however help with part of the equation of catching fish. I have to find them and catch them (a whole story in itself), but I feel very confident that this boat can and will get me to them.

BTW - The Attwood Aergo seats are awesome.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Man, awesome boat!! You need to get it on some fish!!


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

55 mph with a raised console is pretty good ! whats the fuel economy ur getting ?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't have enough hours on this setup to know fuel economy, but if I keep her under 4500rpms she seems to sip fuel. Once you go above 4500rpms the VTEC starts to kick in and she begins to drink.

I can prop it to go faster than 55, but the holeshot really starts to suffer. I may end up with 2 props, one for the long runs and one for the skinny stuff.


----------



## golfgooroo (May 27, 2009)

*options*

I'm thinking about having Tran build us a boat, but I'm knew to the total custom order type setup. We've always just made due with what we had. With unlimited cash, I could handle it with no problem, but I'm trying to keep it as reasonable as possible while still getting the most out of fishing. Any suggestions on the options that are MUSTS that are well worth the $$$. For example, raised console, jackplate, power pole, etc. Just looking for those tips that would help to get it right the first time. thanks!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Customizing*

Jack plate for sure. Don't even think about getting one without it. The Power Pole could be for down the road as a $95 Stake-Out stick can do wonders for you now. Raised console is great for visibility and storage, but will cost you 5 ways. It will cost you more to add it, it will cost you more to tow it, it will cost you more to push it through the wind and water, it will cost you some speed and it will cost you wee bit of draft. Get as much horsepower as you can afford. Trim tabs are not a must but at times they come in handy. If you make long runs then seats are nice. I fish with bait at times so I have a baitwell and a release well. if your getting a cat then a low water pickup is nice also. A rod locker comes in handy also so that I don't have to always tote them around in the bed of my truck. The list can go on. Just go look at different setups and try to think of things and options that you wish you would have had in the past.


----------



## golfgooroo (May 27, 2009)

BigD,

I just found your old thread on raised consoles...which helped. For getting shallow and having a better bird's eye, I think I'd like it a lot. Never had a jackplate before so sounds like that is a no brainer. If I can just decide on a motor, I'll be all set!


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

Golf
for a short time Yamaha has a 2 +3 year warranty for free,going on and they are a great motor.


----------



## golfgooroo (May 27, 2009)

What about hydralic steering? Don't have it now so is it a justified expense? I've read a lot about leaks and maintenance but not much about cost and benefits. Not sure about if certain rigs benefit more than others.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Steering*

If your going 150hp or higher I would get hydraulic steering.


----------



## golfgooroo (May 27, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the SVT last week. Now just trying to decide between the Honda and Suzuki 150. I'm pumped!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Suzuki*

I've heard good things about the Honda 150, but if you can swing it, get a 175 Suzuki.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

BD,

What size motor did you end up with? Which gear ratio?

Who's custom prop are you using?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I took the Honda 225 off my last cat (1.86 gears) and put it on this one. As far as custom props I'm running one of Jack Foreman's from Crossroads Propeller.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

You will love the SVT. Put at least 175 horses on it. When I repower mine I am going with a 200 2 stroke.


----------

